# HP laptop - How tough to take apart??



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a HP dv5000 laptop

the slide assembly that holds the battery in place is worn/striped so that the battery will not stay in place.

First question if anybody knows is whether the slider is part of the bottom chassis or if it is a separate part.

Second question is just how bad is it to get the back apart to either replace the part or the chassis. I took a few screws apart and it appears that there is a lot of disassembly that will be required to get to the point of making the necessary replacement. I don't imagine there is some form of a schematic that details the assembly of this??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unless this is different from other HP laptops, replacing the bottom case plastic will entail a complete disassembly of the laptop. Of course, obtaining that case bottom is another challenge.

Duct tape is my suggestion.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

DO NOT GO THERE 

SUPERGLUE?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Superglue? Suppose he wants to replace the battery? Dremel tool?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> DO NOT GO THERE
> 
> SUPERGLUE?


I think I just got that figured out. 

Looks like from what somebody sent me the whole laptop has to come apart. :down:

So I have resorted to duct tape for now to see how that works. 

Otherwise it looks like a pretty expensive repair.

Thanks for the response. :up:

You in Vegas or Acapulco??

Either way it has to be hot, hot, hot.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Unless this is different from other HP laptops, replacing the bottom case plastic will entail a complete disassembly of the laptop. Of course, obtaining that case bottom is another challenge.
> 
> Duct tape is my suggestion.


Thanks John :up:

I missed your post somehow.

I guess the laptop makers have the same engineers as the car makers. :down:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

wacor said:


> I think I just got that figured out.
> 
> Looks like from what somebody sent me the whole laptop has to come apart. :down:
> 
> ...


Vegas now......just ship it to me  It's actually rainy time in Acapulco, probably about 20 degrees cooler


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Superglue? Suppose he wants to replace the battery? Dremel tool?


Dremel was my next choice


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Dremel??

I got one of them 

Drill and screw and make sure where drilling??


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Bill 

Is there enough space between the battery and the area it rests in, to sandwich in some doublesided tape......not the scotch type....the thicker, sticky white often used in automotives?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Is there enough space between the battery and the area it rests in, to sandwich in some doublesided tape......not the scotch type....the thicker, sticky white often used in automotives?


I know what you mean Jack but not sure if it would work. I am trying the duct tape version now and will see how that works. Thanks


----------



## volatile (Aug 14, 2007)

wacor said:


> I have a HP dv5000 laptop
> 
> the slide assembly that holds the battery in place is worn/striped so that the battery will not stay in place.
> 
> ...


I've done a few notebook repairs that required gutting and replacing parts, including the LCD assembly. It's really not that hard. The hardest part is remembering where all the screws go and initially figuring out how to take apart the chassis. You can usually google or search the manufacturer's website and find disassembly instructions. After that, you are golden.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am good at disassemble. it is the reassemble that is the problem. duct tape is easy to disassemble and reassemble so that is what i shall do for the time being. 

thanks everybody.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We want pictures


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, the advice to find the manual is solid, whenever possible I do that first. Then, when I disassemble a laptop, I take pictures, and I also tape the screws in a little baggie to the piece that they secured. You'd be amazed at the number of different sized screws they sometimes use. That usually allows my to reassemble with minimal heartache. As long as you're methodical in the disassembly, the reassembly normally isn't all that difficult.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Manual?  We don't need no stinking manuals


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Manual?  We don't need no stinking manuals


No further comment required.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> First off, the advice to find the manual is solid, whenever possible I do that first. Then, when I disassemble a laptop, I take pictures, and I also tape the screws in a little baggie to the piece that they secured. You'd be amazed at the number of different sized screws they sometimes use. That usually allows my to reassemble with minimal heartache. As long as you're methodical in the disassembly, the reassembly normally isn't all that difficult.





JohnWill said:


> Unless this is different from other HP laptops, replacing the bottom case plastic will entail a complete disassembly of the laptop. Of course, obtaining that case bottom is another challenge.
> 
> Duct tape is my suggestion.


make up your mind.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggested Duct Tape, but if you wanted to take it apart, the discussion morphed into that process. I've taken many laptops apart, but each one is different, and some present unique challenges.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> We want pictures












   :up:

.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, you do nice tape work  You men SO SERIOUSLY have to learn to use colored duct tape though, gray is so blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

AcaCandy said:


> Wow, you do nice tape work  You men SO SERIOUSLY have to learn to use colored duct tape though, gray is so blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


hey that was what I had in stock. and I wanted to make sure when I tried this out that I had it done the best I could to see how effective it would be. so far so good. :up: 

and I might add that not all duct tape is the same. some are far better than others.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I use turquoise for my luggage, one small piece on each and I can see it on the luggage carousel so much better


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Go here...
HP...
Click your model,then click manual,then click maintenance and service.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a roll of black Duct Tape, just the ticket for a job like this.


----------

